# Can I do my dog ear crop if is 3 years old ?



## Orenkoko

?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## redog

Umm NO.........


----------



## Bear813

Definitely not.......


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## redog

Some vets will do it up to 6 months old but that's about it. At your dogs age, it would actually be like a major surgery. Like an amputation


----------



## Orenkoko

Thank you 



Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## American_Pit13

Actually yes you can. Whether you would want to or not is iffy, and if you can find a vet that does laser to do it, but yes laser crops can be done at any age. I only know of a couple in CA that do laser and don't keep track of any others. I wouldn't recommend it as the ears are not likely to stand right unless you get a short crop. You also have to use a larger amount of anesthesia.......


----------



## KMdogs

Older they are, the more risk there is involved.. Personally wouldn't recommend it over 5 months but not my dog not my call.


----------



## NYBlueNose

In NY it's illegal if they are either 6 months or over a certain weight (something like 22 pounds, but I could be off by a few). You can even do up to a year in prison.

If the dog is fully grown, he will have large veins running through his ears now. Cropping his ears, while you MAY find a legal way to do it, would be incredibly ill-advised for the safety and health of your dog.


----------



## angelbaby

Yes you can but depends on the vet. some have ethics as I call it and wont past 6 months while we have 1 here that will at any age. Apparently it is not a big deal according to some and a vet who can crop safely should be able to do it at any age HOWEVER I feel ethically you should not do it past 6 months. The larger the dog is the more anesthesia they have to use and the more risk to your dog when they go under. This will be up to you though some have no issues with it I guess more of a personal choice. The other half is finding a vet who will do this. Talk with your vets and see if they have a cut off age. Just remember the cartilage in the ear at this age is already set so if you are going with a longer crop you may face alot of difficulty getting them to stand properly. shorter is a better option at this age.


----------



## ScratchingGameDog

go floppy or go home


----------



## Bear813

Just be careful cause it will hurt your dog so much more! And cost more so just enjoy the ears lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## ames

Check your area it also illegal in my state to do it after 6 months... not worth the jail time or the pain to the pup IMO


----------

